
Pyntch - Python type checker / source code analyzer - fogus
http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/python/pyntch/index.html
======
mgreenbe
Neat. I'm not familiar enough with typeflow analysis to know how practical it
is. Can it handle polymorphic functions, e.g., _map_? What about dependent
functions (just kidding)? Is there a way to annotate functions so Pyntch will
give a specific type?

